# Anna Nolan's moral high ground (Evening Hearld 9-9-10)



## Tinker Bell (9 Sep 2010)

Anna Nolan seems to have it in (pun not intended) for testosterone fuelled lads. I guess it's because she never understood boys or men in the first place. Her piece in today's Herald shows her ignorance of these matters and she then goes on to insult Rooney's looks. If a man spoke disparagingly about a girl's looks, I and most females would sneer at the cynical sexism. Perhaps she realises that she's an oil painting? She seems to have adopted the line driven by militant feminists such as Julie Burchill. All in all a bit jaded and not very original.


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2010)

Haven't seen it but a bit of bitchiness, including insulting someone's appearance, male or female, is par for the course in trashy amateurish papers is it not?


----------



## Tinker Bell (9 Sep 2010)

I guess so. But it's the only gig in town and DH likes the crossword and sudoku. Considering that there are over 1m souls in Dublin, it's a shame that there is not another evening paper. Over the years when the economy was flying some other baron should have stepped on Tony's feet. If they can have an alternative on de banks, so they should be able to do it here.


----------



## mtk (9 Sep 2010)

yes footballers are easy targets. Its normal for men to play around if opportunity arises.


----------



## mathepac (9 Sep 2010)

Tinker Bell said:


> ...  Considering that there are over 1m souls in Dublin, it's a shame that there is not another evening paper. ...


I agree. It's a tragedy only Tony's Terrible Tabloid survives. As a kid I can remember three and the paper-sellers' chants "Herdled or Mail, jawanna Herdled or Mail Evenin' Press".


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2010)

mtk said:


> Its normal for men to play around if opportunity arises.



No it's not.


----------



## pixiebean22 (10 Sep 2010)

Mtk you could say the exact same thing about women but I happen to think neither is true.


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2010)

Sure who's Anna Nolan to talk about looks anyway.


----------



## Sunny (10 Sep 2010)

She is nothing compared to Kevin Myers. He really is an idiot. 

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...s-skull-a-carrot-in-his-trousers-2332639.html


----------



## DB74 (10 Sep 2010)

We really need a dedicated Kevin Myers section in "The Depths"

Or maybe a new section called "Even Lower"


----------



## pixiebean22 (10 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> We really need a dedicated Kevin Myers section in "The Depths"
> 
> Or maybe a new section called "Even Lower"


 
Haha, well said!


----------



## Arabella (10 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> No it's not.


How on earth do you know? What is "NORMAL"?


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2010)

Arabella said:


> How on earth do you know? What is "NORMAL"?



In this context it can be taken to mean usual. I don't accept that the majority of men would play off side if the opportunity arose


----------



## Latrade (10 Sep 2010)

Sunny said:


> http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...s-skull-a-carrot-in-his-trousers-2332639.html


 
OMG. Seriously, OMG. Tell me that's satire.


----------



## Arabella (10 Sep 2010)

As far as I know, Mr Myers has not started begetting yet. Perhaps he has a view that could be termed 'blinkered'.


----------



## mtk (10 Sep 2010)

normal as  in majority do/will if are attractrive/wealty enough


----------



## Pique318 (11 Sep 2010)

mtk said:


> normal as  in majority do/will if are attractrive/wealty enough


Seriously....are you trolling for a response ?


----------



## lightswitch (11 Sep 2010)

I dont think MTK is trolling. Not in the early loved up stages, but over say the first 20 years of marriage then I believe quite a number of both sexes would stray, particularly for a one night stand. Ask any woman how many times she has been hit on by married men, I mean it can't be just the one guy getting you all a bad name

I've also known loads of women who have strayed, less but a few who have had affairs. Thankfully I also know totally devoted couples who would never stray..................but now that I think about it, how would I really know that..............

Never could see the attraction in Anna Nolan by the way,  who cares what she has to say.  They wonder why Newspaper sales are down,  idiot "journalists" might be one of the reasons.  I could name about 20 of them off the top of my head but wont bore you.


----------



## mtk (11 Sep 2010)

in the vernacular most men would jump on a frog if it stopped hopping


----------

